# Xifaxan and other fairy tales



## MickB (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello, My name is Mic and I'm new here. I've been dealing with IBS/Functional bowel disorder/Bowel spasms since 2006. All this terminology that simply means your pretty much screwed if you think they will ever figure it out! Back in 2006 after an emergency room visit I had an upper and lower GI scheduled. The doctor said it was an H pylori infection and gave me the usual two week course of antibiotics. Seven days into the treatment I developed thrush mouth real bad so I could barely swallow and I could only breath through my nose, Long story short this is where my problems really began. The H pylori antibiotics sent my symptoms into overdrive. I had diarrhea for at least two years following treatment. A problem I had never had before and what's worse the Doctor would barely give me the time of day. It took 8 months and a call from my personal physician just to get out of the Tech cycle and speak to the actual Doctor. He wasn't pleased and needless to say I changed Doctors.

I've been through all the tests just like everyone else here and I have moved to another GI guy but I am encountering similar problems in this office. I have no D now and only minor C and I go every day. The problem is the incredible bloat, pain and spasms that occur to varying degrees every night. Sometimes it has sent me to the Emergency Room and they really don't know what to do with you. Anyway, just recently I went back to my new Doctor and of course I could only see the Tech or assistant. They are always new, so there must be a heavy turnover in this industry. After listening to me rehash my story and reviewing my records she said there is nothing they can do for me because my symptoms are the same and I have not responded to any of the medications. At this time she was already backing out the door. I said I don't think you understand I have been in agony every night for at least 2-3 years and I am not sure how much more of this I can take. No body can live forever in this kind of pain. She basically threw a prescription at me for Xifaxan and said you can give this a try. I told her I am familiar with this drug and it is only used to treat IBS-D and Lab confirmed Severe Intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO). I have neither. She got huffy and headed down the hall.

I filled the prescription as a last resort with little intention of taking it because my problems were compounded by the use of antibiotics in the past.

As I was walking out of the Pharmacy I glanced down at the price on this drug. 28 pills for $1028.00. If I could have ###### myself I would have. Somebody is making a fortune off of our misery. So the next step I went to read the Clinical Trials on this drug and here they are:

The studies were funded by Salix Pharmaceuticals Inc., which makes refaximin (Xifaxan). Dr. Pimentel the doctor who is pushing the drug serves as a consultant to Salix and serves on its scientific advisory board. He discovered the use of antibiotics for IBS. Cedars-Sinai holds the patent and has licensed the rights to Salix and Dr Pimentel is employed by Cedars-Sinai. Now that's a nice little package isn't it?

The Clinical Trials showed the drug was only 10% more effective than placebo, and the average time between repeat treatments would be 6 weeks. In effect sugar pills work almost as well as a $1028.00 drug. It is very obvious that this is not a good drug and knowing our desperation they chose to put profit above good medical practice.

Look up the trials yourself and if you agree spread the word!

My best to all those who suffer from these terrible life altering conditions. I hope you find your way. Thanks for letting me vent, now it's back to the drawing board.

Mic


----------

